# Somewhere near SPSP report 7/21/07



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

BivalveBill, WheresBrent, and I went out from SPSP early Saturday morning to participate in the MSSA white perch tournament. I had been out all night, trying to catch shrimp for the tournament, to limited success. Too windy and choppy to catch much shrimp. I'll have to let the boys tell you what the name of the spots are since I have never been there and don't recall the names. We also picked up bloods and razors to bolster our shrimp supply. The tournament ran from 7-11 am. The tide was outgoing and moving pretty fast with the wind. We caught tons of big white perch, about 15 spot, and one croaker. The contestants were measured by the heaviest 5 white perch, heaviest 3 spot, and heaviest 3 croakers. Winners will be announced at an awards banquest at a later time. Our haul looked pretty good, so my fingers are crossed.

Thanks guys for inviting me out on your boat and including me in the tournament. I had a great time as always with my WBB brethren.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for the invite Bivalve . . . yeah, I was busy as a bee watching TV and eating ho hos.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Thanks for the invite Bivalve . . . yeah, I was busy as a bee watching TV and eating ho hos.


I see that LOVE is being shared quit a bit these days  

Hey ... were you sitting in that chair alone, watching TV, eating cheetoos ... naked?    

Sorry ... that line from Ron White makes me laugh ALL THE TIME     

Glad ya'all had a good haul! Good luck on the prizes!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

fingersandclaws said:


> Thanks for the invite Bivalve . . . yeah, I was busy as a bee watching TV and eating ho hos.


LOL!!! Now I know how KMW feels!!!


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

You mean there's still white perch near SPSP? I thought I had caught them all.  Just kidding....

Good luck on the tournament results.....


----------



## Wheresbrent (Mar 1, 2007)

The tourney was really fun...it was a little to choppy though. I know that we started off at Padickory Point and the second leg of the tournament was at Snake Reef. We were loading up on those perch so I too can't wait to find out how we did. I had a nice time fishing with you and Bill as always. Your always welcome aboard!!


----------

